# SpeedFan 4.52  Final  ist online!



## Flexsist (14. August 2014)

Spoiler



Zugegeben, ist schon ein paar Tage her, habe es eben erst entdeckt. 



Für alle Speedfan User!

Die Veröffentlichung der Version 4.49 ist lange her und es ist etwas still geworden, doch nun tut sich wieder was. 



> Some time passed, but SpeedFan is still alive  This beta adds support for new hardware, improves     external USB hard disk detection on Windows 8, improves Nuvoton NCT6791D support (including a new     advanced setting to allow changing SYS fan speed) and completely rewrites *3ware RAID support*     (now it works on 64 bit systems too!). *I would really appreciate reports from systems with 3ware     controllers.*
> *I need your reports* from any system. Thank you!





> changes:
> 
> 
> Added support for Intel 8 Series SMBus.
> ...


Um die Beta zu nutzen muss man sich registrieren. 



Spoiler






> Usernames and passwords can contain only the following characters: *0-9 a-z - _ .*
> The username must be at least 4 chars long and the password must be at least 5 chars long.





Speedfan 4.49 muss installiert, aber nicht gestartet sein.

Quelle: Speedfan


MfG

Meine erste User-News, ich hoffe es ist eine Wert.  Ich finde schon. 

*->Zum Update <-*

​


----------



## Sascha1971 (14. August 2014)

Oh wird auch mal Zeit... Danke


----------



## marvinj (14. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Super, das Projekt war ja seit Ende 2013 ins stocken geraten


----------



## bootzeit (14. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Danke


----------



## Flexsist (14. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Kein Problem, ich hab auch lange gewartet. 

Ich hab auch mal eine Report zu meinem MB gesendet. Vielleicht werden die OPT_FAN 1 - 3 noch geaddet, welche sich leider nur mit der ASUS AI Suite ansprechen lassen, die ich aber nicht mag.
Wer auch solche "Probleme" haben sollte, sollte auch mal einen Report senden. 



Spoiler



In Speedfan unter dem Reiter* Information* -> der Button *Report senden*


Dies hilft dem Programmier mehr Hardware kompatibilität zu gewährleisten. 

MfG


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. August 2014)

Das hat schon mein OS gekillt .


----------



## Flexsist (14. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen dass dies direkt an SpeedFan lag.  Ich nutze SpeedFan schon seit einer Ewigkeit auf unzähligen MB's, derartige Probleme hatte es dabei nie gegeben.

MfG


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Hab Speedfan mal vor Ewigkeiten genutzt als es so gut wie keine Alternativen gab, irgendwann wurde es aber nicht mehr anständig geupdatet und hat bei mir noch noch völlig falsch Zahlen rausgegeben, seit dem nutze ich andere Tools, aber mal schön zu sehen dass am Tool weiter entwickelt wird eventuell schau ichs mir auch mal wieder an.


----------



## Flexsist (14. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Welche Tools zum Lüftersteuern ausser (schlechte) MB Software gibt es denn noch?

MfG


----------



## informatrixx (14. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Auf Laptops / Netbooks funktioniert die Version leider immer noch nicht
(zumindest bei 2en die ich habe)


----------



## Flexsist (14. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Report senden, abwarten und hoffen. 
Wird denn eine Lüftergeschwindigkeit angezeigt? Es gibt auch Laptops die nur 2-adrige Lüfter haben.

MfG


----------



## informatrixx (14. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Stimmt, Report gibt es ja noch.
Lüftergeschwindigkeit wird nicht angezeigt,
nur Temperaturen und S.M.A.R.T-Status.

Egal warte ich ab, oder schau nach anderen Möglichkeiten


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Super. Genau passend zum Artikel in der PCGH laut dem das Tool "leider nicht mehr gewartet" wird .


Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen dass dies direkt an SpeedFan lag.


Speedfan (und jedes andere Tool zur Lüfterkontrolle) schreibt auf den SMBus. SMBus wiederum ist nichts anders als I2C und damit werden auch die EEPROMs auf Mainboard und Ram geflasht. Ergo kann das Ding potenziell(!) sogar mehr als "nur" das OS killen.


----------



## jahsera (18. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Bin mal auf den Release gespannt, den ich mir mal ansehen werde. Mich hat der erhebliche Konfigurationsaufwand und (dem Prozessor geschuldeten) falsche Temperaturen davon abgebracht. Ein wertvolles tool!


----------



## BiosShock (18. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Super. Genau passend zum Artikel in der PCGH laut dem das Tool "leider nicht mehr gewartet" wird .
> 
> Speedfan (und jedes andere Tool zur Lüfterkontrolle) schreibt auf den SMBus. SMBus wiederum ist nichts anders als I2C und damit werden auch die EEPROMs auf Mainboard und Ram geflasht. Ergo kann das Ding potenziell(!) sogar mehr als "nur" das OS killen.


 
Richtig aber auch nur wenn man falsche Werte angibt oder andere Tools parallel nutzt. Beim mir kommt es zu Problemen, wenn ich SF und AIDA64 nutze und zwar auch in der Reihenfolge starte. Starte ich SF erst später ist alles in Butter.

Nichts auf dem Markt(Free/Shareware) lässt es so eine genaue Steuerung zu. Selbst Hardwaresystem um zukaufen haben es schwer damit mit zu halten(gutes Mainboard vorausgesetzt). Und wenn wird es richtig teuer.


----------



## Flexsist (18. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Bei mir läuft Speedfan als Autostart. Beende ich es, starte dann AIDA, CPU-Z und dann Speedfan gibts n Freez. Aber sonst keine Probleme. Was die Temparaturen angeht will ich auch noch ein Thread eröffnen, oder hier weitermachen. Ein Vergleichstest mit allen möglichen Programmen die Temps auslesen können und zusammen mit der Community herrausfinden welchen Temp's man wohl ehr glauben schenken darf.

*EDIT:* Bisher hab ich diese Tools für meinen Vergleichstest ausgewählt:

 SpeedFan (4.50 Beta 2)
 CoreTemp (1.0 RC6)
 Aida Extreme (4.60.3100)
 HWInfo (4.42-2280)
HWMonitor (1.25.0)
 AMD Overdrive (4.3.1)
SIW 2013 (4.45.0514e Home Edition) Macht Probleme.
ASUS AI Suite II (2.04.01)
CPU-Z Validator 4.0
Wer noch mehr hat, her damit. 

MfG


----------



## VikingGe (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



> Hab Speedfan mal vor Ewigkeiten genutzt als es so gut wie keine Alternativen gab


Unter Windows habe ich bis heute keine so leichtgewichtige Alternative gefunden, und weil SpeedFan bei mir unter 8.1 partout nicht laufen wollte, dröhnen meine Lüfter da mit den Drehzahlen rum, die sich mein Board irgendwie zusammenrechnet.
Jemand ne Ahnung, ob die neue Version unter 8.1 funktioniert?
Edit: HWInfo hat ne Lüftersteuerung? Wieso weiß ich davon nichts? 

Ich mag SpeedFan nicht wirklich (unnötig komplizierte Konfiguration, merkwürdige Lüftersteuerung und es braucht Ewigkeiten zum Starten), aber es erledigt seinen Job. Eigentlich hätte ich unter Windows ja gerne sowas wie fancontrol unter Linux, aber das ist nur ein kleines Shellscript und weil Windows von Haus aus einfach nichts bereitstellt, um auf die PWM-Steuerung zuzugreifen, nicht portierbar.


----------



## Flexsist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



> Jemand ne Ahnung, ob die neue Version unter 8.1 funktioniert?


Bisher  gibts nur vereinzelt Unterstützung für Win8, nicht aber 8.1. Vielleicht  macht der Entwickler da auch kein Unterschied und meint mit Win8 auch  Win 8.1.



> Edit: HWInfo hat ne Lüftersteuerung? Wieso weiß ich davon nichts?


Wer sagt denn sowas?



> Ich mag SpeedFan nicht wirklich (unnötig komplizierte Konfiguration,  merkwürdige Lüftersteuerung und es braucht Ewigkeiten zum Starten)


So kompliziert ist das nicht. Merkwürdig ist an der Steuerung auch nix. Und ewig braucht es nur wenn man ein haufen HDDs hat. Bei mir startet es in wenigen Sekunden.

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Das Einzige was bei mir nicht geht mit Win8.1 ist der Autostart über die entsprechende Option. Ansonsten steuert Speedfan fröhlich meinen HTPC.


----------



## Flexsist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Ich sehe, es gibt doch noch einige die Speedfan nutzen und einige die es gern wollen aber nicht können oder nicht eingestellt bekommen. Da ich SpeedFan schon sehr lange nutze werd ich hier vielleicht mal ein kleins HOW-TO für SpeedFan machen. Es gibt zwar eins auf der Website, aber alles in Englisch. Ich werd ein bissel mehr in Detail gehen und aufzeigen was man damit so alles anstellen kann. Oder gibts hier schon eins?

*EDIT:* Es gibt schon ältere HOW-TO's in viele in anderen Foren, und hier noch ein ausführliches in englisch für die Lüfterkurve. Wer was nicht versteht kann mich ja fragen. 

*Wer dafür ist dass ich ein neues HOW-TO machen soll, liken.*  Ich hätte da schon bock drauf.  Aber nicht wenns eh keiner liest und niemandem hilft.  

MfG


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



VikingGe schrieb:


> Unter Windows habe ich bis heute keine so leichtgewichtige Alternative gefunden, und weil SpeedFan bei mir unter 8.1 partout nicht laufen wollte, dröhnen meine Lüfter da mit den Drehzahlen rum, die sich mein Board irgendwie zusammenrechnet.
> Jemand ne Ahnung, ob die neue Version unter 8.1 funktioniert?
> Edit: HWInfo hat ne Lüftersteuerung? Wieso weiß ich davon nichts?
> 
> Ich mag SpeedFan nicht wirklich (unnötig komplizierte Konfiguration, merkwürdige Lüftersteuerung und es braucht Ewigkeiten zum Starten), aber es erledigt seinen Job. Eigentlich hätte ich unter Windows ja gerne sowas wie fancontrol unter Linux, aber das ist nur ein kleines Shellscript und weil Windows von Haus aus einfach nichts bereitstellt, um auf die PWM-Steuerung zuzugreifen, nicht portierbar.



Na ich nutze einfach du Lüftersteuerung meines Boards reicht bei mir völlig aus um meine Noiseblocker und den CPU Kühler anständig zu regeln.


----------



## FlakZ (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Was ist das genau?


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Steht doch in der Signtur, Z77 Mpower.


----------



## Flexsist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

*Update!
SpeedFan 4.50 Final Veröffentlicht!
*

 SpeedFan liest jetzt die Core Temp von meinem FX aus, ist zwar eh falsch (12°C), aber man merkt es tut sich was. 
Was diese 12°C angeht die mir und vielen anderen Nutzern im Idle, bei verschiedenen Tools, angezeigt wird hab ich das Gefühl es handelt sich hierbei vielleicht um eine Art Offset-Temp, denn rechne ich die Raumtemp dazu komm ich Pi mal Daumen auf die CPU Temp. 
Wenn dem so ist, dann werden die Cores/Module unter Last aber 90°C (ca. 20°C + 70°C Core Temp laut Tools) heiß. :S Dafür kommt meiner Meinung nach aber viel zu kalte Luft aus dem Case.


@ *FlakZ* SpeedFan ist primär ein umfangreiches Tool zum steuern der Lüfter und auslesen von Temparaturen.


MfG​


----------



## FlakZ (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Das Tool ist Verbuggt, es zeigt an das mein CPU Kühler 0 RPM hat obwohl der Läuft.


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich sehe, es gibt doch noch einige die Speedfan nutzen und einige die es gern wollen aber nicht können oder nicht eingestellt bekommen. Da ich SpeedFan schon sehr lange nutze werd ich hier vielleicht mal ein kleins HOW-TO für SpeedFan machen. Es gibt zwar eins auf der Website, aber alles in Englisch. Ich werd ein bissel mehr in Detail gehen und aufzeigen was man damit so alles anstellen kann. Oder gibts hier schon eins?


Es gibt eines von Schnitzel
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=48397
Das ist zwar was älter, da Speedfan aber eigentlich seitdem fast nur neue Hardwareunterstützung bekommen hat gibt es auch nicht wirklich was zu aktualisieren.

Zum FX Sensor: Die im Kern integrierten Sensoren sind nur in der nähe der Maximaltemperatur brauchbar. Da sie lediglich zur Notabschaltung gedacht sind hat man sich die Linearisierung gespart.


----------



## Flexsist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



FlakZ schrieb:


> Das Tool ist Verbuggt, es zeigt an das mein CPU Kühler 0 RPM hat obwohl der Läuft.



Dann läuft er eventuell schon zu langsam.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt eines von Schnitzel
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=48397
> Das  ist zwar was älter, da Speedfan aber eigentlich seitdem fast nur neue  Hardwareunterstützung bekommen hat gibt es auch nicht wirklich was zu  aktualisieren.



Moha, jetzt hab ich schon eins im Vorbereitungsforum angefang. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zum FX Sensor: Die im Kern integrierten Sensoren  sind nur in der nahe der Maximaltemperatur brauchbar. Da sie lediglich  zur Notabschaltung gedacht sind hat man sich die Linearisierung  gespart.



Danke für die Info.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Also mit meinem Gigabyte Z97 kann ich immer noch keine Lüfter einstellen, kann die jetzt aber schon mal ablesen, werde nochmal ein Report senden, irgendwann wird es mal klappen, denn die eigene Lüftersteuerung von Gigabyte funktioniert auch nicht wie sie soll.


----------



## FlakZ (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Flexxsist kann nicht sein, ist über BIOs so eingestellt das er auf "Full Load" ist


----------



## Flexsist (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Damit SpeedFan ordnungsgemäß funktioniert muss die Lüftersteuerung im Bios deaktiviert sein.

Ich seh schon ich werd mein HOW-TO doch nicht umsonst angefang haben.  In dem How-To von Schnitzel fehlt auch die Lüfterkurve. 

Aber jetzt Feierabend. Gute nacht zusamm. 

MfG


----------



## FlakZ (19. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



Naja, ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich das deaktivieren sollte


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Damit SpeedFan ordnungsgemäß funktioniert muss die Lüftersteuerung im Bios deaktiviert sein.


 
Wenn im BIOS keine Deaktivierung gibt, sondern nur Full load, dann ist die Deaktivierung Full-Load

Speedfan 4.5 hat noch so sein Macken, oder besser, es sind neue Fehler dazu gekommen, die vorher nicht da waren


----------



## Flexsist (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



> Wenn im BIOS keine Deaktivierung gibt, sondern nur Full load, dann ist die Deaktivierung Full-Load


Das sehe ich anders. Bei mir im BIOS ist es erst deaktiviert wenn auch deaktiviert im BIOS da steht!!! Wenn man es auf Full-Load stellt, weißt ja das BIOS den Lüfter an immer mit voller Geschwindingkeit zu laufen, egal was kommt. Dann kann unter umständen auch SpeedFan nix dran ändern, MB-Steuerung hat Vorrang vor SpeedFan. Deshalb deaktiveren!!!



> Speedfan 4.5 hat noch so sein Macken, oder besser, es sind neue Fehler dazu gekommen, die vorher nicht da waren


Zum Beispiel?

Mir ist bisher nix aufgefallen, läuft alles wie es soll.


MfG


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Bei mir im BIOS ist es erst deaktiviert wenn auch deaktiviert im BIOS da steht!!! Wenn man es auf Full-Load stellt, weißt ja das BIOS den Lüfter an immer mit voller Geschwindingkeit zu laufen, egal was kommt. Dann kann unter umständen auch SpeedFan nix dran ändern, MB-Steuerung hat Vorrang vor SpeedFan. Deshalb deaktiveren!!!


 
Sorry das ich es mal sagen muss, lerne Bitte lesen, es gibt Boards die haben keine Option der Deaktivierung, du kannst nicht immer nur von deiner Hardware ausgehen, deswegen schrieb ich  



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Wenn im BIOS *keine* Deaktivierung gibt, sondern nur Full load, dann ist die Deaktivierung Full-Load


 
Was auch logisch zu sein scheint

Und wegen der Features, so sieht es jetzt bei mir aus, das einzige was stimmt sind die Lüfterdrehzahlen und einige Temperaturenwerte, sonst fehlt so einiges, auch das eine Kerntemperatur fehlt

http://s7.directupload.net/images/140820/cy9ka2c2.jpg


----------



## Flexsist (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Warte bitte bis ich mein HOW TO fertig habe, dieses wird sehr umfangreich erklärt werden, um Probleme wie bei dir zu VERSUCHEN aus der Welt zu schafen. Da ich leider auf mein AMD System beschränkt bin kann ich nur bedingt auch spezifisch bei Intel weiter helfen. Jedoch gibt es da auch nicht so große Unterschiede in bezug auf SpeedFan ansich.

Bisher hatte ich noch kein Mainboard, und ich hatte schon viele, auf dem die Lüftersteuerung nicht komplett deaktivert werden konnte. Du kannst mal prüfen, bitte, ob es in deinem UEFI/BIOS noch eine extra Einstellung nur zum an und ausschalten gibt. In einem anderen Untermenü. Manchmal ist das alles ein wenig durcheinander. Bei, tut mir leid das ich das so sagen muss, meinem MB ist es ZUM BEISPIEL so. Ich kann wie die du sowas wie Full einstellen, silent usw usw usw. Jedoch ist direkt darüber noch der eigentlichen Hauptschalter sozusagen. Bei ASUS heißt dieser ASUS Q FAN, schau mal nach ob es bei Gigabyte auch sowas gibt.
Ansonsten bleibt nur zu sagen, dein System ist relativ sehr neu und noch jung, Intel 9 Series steht zwar nun auf der Supportliste, aber möglicherweise NOCH nicht alle Funktionen. Einfach abwarten ggf. mal eine Report senden (wie dass geht wird auch in meinem HOW TO stehen). Zur Zeit passiert schon viel bei SpeedFan. vor ca. 2 Wochen erst die Beta 2 veröffentlicht, gestern die Finale Version. Wenn das so weiter geht wird es für dich sicher auch bald eine passende Version geben.

*EDIT:* Achja, klick mal auf Konfiguration und dann den Reiter *Temparaturen*, schau mal ob da eine Core Temp steht. Die Spalte in SpeedFan für Temps ist bei dir schon voll, vielleicht war nur kein Platz mehr. 
Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das diese Ambient eventuell die Core Temp ist. Mach ein vegleich mit einem anderen Tool, wie AIDA oder ähnliche oder schau in Speedfan nach von welchem Chip die Ambient kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Hallo Flexsist, also das bei den Einstellungen hat geholfen, es sind einfach zu viele Temperaturen vorhanden, bzw. zu viele die doppelt sein müssen da ich weiss welche ich habe, jetzt werden aber auch die Core Temperaturen Korrekt ausgelesen.

Ach Ambient ist bei mit PCH und Gehäusetemperatur

http://s1.directupload.net/images/140820/6ugt7c7j.jpg

Jetzt muss nur noch die Lüfter angesteuert werden, auslesen funktioniert ja, aber das Ansteuern fehlt bei der Version noch komplett, Report ist schon verschickt wurden, ich persönlich würde mich freuen das es bald mal funktioniert wieder mit dem neuen Board, da einige Lüfter andere Temperaturwerte brauchen um optimal zu arbeiten, die nur Speedfan ansteuern kann, und externe automatische PWM Lüftersteuerung die nach Temperatur arbeiten gibts so gut wie gar keine.

Wegen BIOS Einstellung, das Bild reiche ich heute noch nach, da kannste sehen das es keine Deaktivierung Einstellung gibt


----------



## FlakZ (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

In meinen BIOS gibt es kein Deaktivieren von den Lüfter teil Oo, Silent, Full, Performance und Custom


----------



## Flexsist (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Na also. 

Und das mit den Lüfter steuern bekommen wir auch hin.


----------



## FlakZ (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Komisch, egal was, wie ich die Lüfter einstelle die Laufen nie auf 90-100% Geschw.  ich will das der CPU noch einen Monat überlebt bis der Enermax kommt


----------



## Flexsist (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



Geh mal auf *Configure | Konfiguration*, dann den Reiter *Advanced | Benutzerdefiniert*, dann wähle bei Chip zb. *IT8721F at $290 on ISA* aus, oder ähnliches. Da steht immer was mit IT. 
Dann guck ob für PWM 1 Mode usw. *Software controlled* aktiv ist. Wenn nicht, auswählen. Bestätigen. SpeedFan mal neu starten kann unter umständen auch mal helfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, jetzt kann ich mir das HOW TO auch fast sparen. 
Nein Spaß, ich denke ich werde es noch fertig machen, etwas ausführlicher halt. 

MfG


----------



## FlakZ (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

OMFG  von 98/99/100 Grad 


Auf 57 O_O Danköööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## Flexsist (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Kein Problem. Liken.


----------



## FlakZ (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

What the Fucking Hell ?!

Der Boxed läuft auf 2045 RPM und angeblich wäre der CPU 100% ausgelastet und der ist 90 Grad heiß ?! Dabei schau ich nur YT Videos Oo


----------



## Flexsist (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Off Topic

Was sagt denn der Taskmanager?

MfG


----------



## FlakZ (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Zwischen 22% und 55% 

Speed Fan meint 99-99,99%

P.s 

CPu Taktet sich auf  1,8 GHz runter.


----------



## Olstyle (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Speedfan gibt normalerweise die Last und Temperatur pro Kern an. Kann also sein dass einer der Kerne am Limit ist.


----------



## Flexsist (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Bei mir zeigen SpeedFan und TM das selbe an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Ahnung was da los ist. 

MfG


----------



## FlakZ (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Von was soll der Kern Voll sein?! Ich schau nur YT Vdeos grade, mehr nicht


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

So hier für alle das versprochene Bild zum BIOS/UEFI 

Habe die klassische Oberfläche genommen, ist übersichtlicher finde ich

http://s7.directupload.net/images/140820/d354ut9o.jpg


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



Flexsist schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigen SpeedFan und TM das selbe an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12°C auf den CPU Kernen  also ich bin immer noch nicht grade von SpeedFan angetan wenn ich schon wieder solche Werte lese oder steht dein Rechner im Gemüsefach?


----------



## iGameKudan (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Das Häufchen unnützer Programmcode hat bei mir bisher auf KEINEM System auf Anhieb funktioniert auf dem ich es je getestet habe (A7N8X-X Sockel A, A8N-SLI Deluxe Sockel 939, 770 Extreme 3 Sockel AM3, Z68 Pro3 Sockel 1155, P35 Neo2 Sockel 775, H87-HD3 Sockel 1150, Z87 XPower Sockel 1150, GA-X58A-UD7).

Da gibt es einfachere und besser funktionierende Programme...


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Fürs Temperatur auslesen auf jeden Fall nimmt man eben paar kleine Programme (HwMonitor, Afterburner, CPU-Z, GPU-Z, AIDA) mit denen man wenigstens halbwegs gescheite Werte bekommt, zum Lüftersteuern reicht meiner Meinung nach die Lüftersteuerung des Boards völlig aus, sollte man eben vor dem Kauf sich mal informieren.


----------



## Flexsist (21. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



Dissi schrieb:


> 12°C auf den CPU Kernen  also ich bin immer  noch nicht grade von SpeedFan angetan wenn ich schon wieder solche Werte  lese oder steht dein Rechner im Gemüsefach?



Die Core Temp die in Speedfan angezeigt wird ist genau die selbe wie jede andere CoreTemp die mit anderen Tools ausgelesen wurde. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Sensor der erst mit steigender Temparatur genauer wird. Das ist bei jeder FX CPU so soweit ich weiß. Ausserdem wurde das Thema schon ein paar Post's vorangesprochen, also bitte vorher auch alles lesen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Häufchen unnützer Programmcode hat bei mir bisher auf KEINEM System auf Anhieb funktioniert auf dem ich es je getestet habe (A7N8X-X Sockel A, A8N-SLI Deluxe Sockel 939, 770 Extreme 3 Sockel AM3, Z68 Pro3 Sockel 1155, P35 Neo2 Sockel 775, H87-HD3 Sockel 1150, Z87 XPower Sockel 1150, GA-X58A-UD7).



Niemand hat gesagt das es auf anhieb funktioniert. Würdest die schon vorhanden HOW-TO's gelesen haben wüsstet du was zu tun ist, damit SpeedFan funktionieren kann.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Da gibt es einfachere und besser funktionierende Programme...



Welche denn?



Dissi schrieb:


> Fürs Temperatur auslesen auf jeden Fall nimmt man  eben paar kleine Programme (HwMonitor, Afterburner, CPU-Z, GPU-Z, AIDA)  mit denen man wenigstens halbwegs gescheite Werte bekommt, zum  Lüftersteuern reicht meiner Meinung nach die Lüftersteuerung des Boards  völlig aus, sollte man eben vor dem Kauf sich mal informieren.



Aida zeigt die selbe Core Temp an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mainboard Lüftersteuerungen, egal welche, find ich persönlich alle sch.... da man hier gebunden ist. SpeedFan ist modular aufgebaut und lässt sich individuell anpassen.


MfG


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Solang man aber eine Board mit guter Lüftersteuerung kauft braucht man Speedfan absolut nicht. Vergessen das der Temperatursensor bei den aktuellen AMD Prozessoren so schlecht ausliest.


----------



## Flexsist (21. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Ich rede von MODULAR. Das hat nix mit gut zu tun. Keine Mainboardsteuerung oder Mainboard-Software kann das was speedfan kann. Warte mein HOW-TO ab, dann wirst du sehen was ich meine. 

Die Sensoren lesen nicht schlecht aus, sie sind nur für höhere Betriebstemparaturen ausgelegt. 

Gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (21. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Wegen Speedfan, welche Mainboardsteuerung kann die Lüfter denn z.B. nach der GPU Temperatur regeln, ich keine keine ausser die von Speedfan, und genau das benötige ich, da meine Grafikkarte andere Lüfter drauf hat und die auch so angesteuert werden müssten, und das konnte nur Speedfan.

Schade das es bei mir nicht geht


----------



## Flexsist (21. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Wegen Speedfan, welche Mainboardsteuerung kann  die Lüfter denn z.B. nach der GPU Temperatur regeln, ich keine keine  ausser die von Speedfan



 Genau das ist der Punkt und eine von SpeedFan's eigenschaften, der modulare Aufbau.

Sehr gut, genau dafür ist SpeedFan auch da. Möglicherweise hilft dir mein HOW-TO weiter, welches fast fertig ist. Dort wird sowas behandelt. 
Eine andere möglichkeit wäre aber noch ein Adapter vom Graka PWM zu normalen Lüfterstecker. Ggf ein Bios-Mod fals die Lüfter stehen bleiben sollten im Idle oder so. Aber warte erstmal das HOW TO ab, ich hoffe es kann dir helfen. 

MfG


----------



## Flexsist (21. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

*Update*:

Mein How to SpeedFan ist fertig. 

MfG


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Naja wenig was das "alte" Speefan nicht auch schon konnte wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Bin immer noch nicht dazu geneigt das Programm nochmal zu testen mir reicht die Lüftersteuerung des Boards und HwMonitor + Aida + CPU-Z und GPU-Z mit dem Afterburner völlig aus, aber das Review ist sehr gelungen .


----------



## Flexsist (21. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Danke 

Habe aber grad gesehen, sind doch noch paar viele schreib- und Tippfehler drin. 

Und ich kanns nicht ändern.  Mal schauen was beren2707 sagt. :S

MfG


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (21. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*



Flexsist schrieb:


> *Update*:
> 
> Mein How to SpeedFan ist fertig.
> 
> MfG


 
Ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang, nur würde ich auf alle Reiter eingehen, ich sage mir immer, entweder richtig oder gar nicht.

Ich hätte die PWM/DC Umschaltung mit einbezogen, die PWM Clock, das Anpassen das pro Lüfter auch nur ein Schalter vorhanden ist, den Reiter Events hätte ich noch so einiges abgehandelt.

Und ich wiederhole es nochmal, Dreck das es bei mir nicht geht und Dreck das ich die von hauseigene Software von Gigabyte nutzen muss, die wirklich nur Dreck ist


----------



## Flexsist (22. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Ich bin ja noch nicht fertig, ich hab noch großes vor.  In dem How to wollte ich lediglich erstmal das Thema Lüftersteuerung ansich etwas nähr bringen. und ich wollte auch erst alle Reiter nehmen, aber ich dachte mir es reicht erstmal das wichtigste.
Das mit PWM/DC stimmt, das hatte ich noch im Hinterkopf aber leider kein Beispiel MB andem ich es hätte zeigen können. Ich hab auch schon lange keins mehr gesehen wo das geht, das letzte war ein MSI K9N-SLI oder so wo ich die DC Auswahl hatte (in SpeedFan).

*UPDATE*: Ich stehe mit dem Entwickler von SpeedFan in E-Mail kontakt, nach vielem Report senden (AIDA, HW Info) hat sich rausgestellt das bei mir im MB noch ein eingebetteter controller verbaut ist, auf den der Entwickler aber nicht unbedingt zugreifen möchte da es hier zu problemen kommen kann. er sucht aber nach einer anderen lösung. die nächste SpeedFan beta wird dann vermutlich auf meine Hardware zugeschnitten sein. 
bleibt mir nur zu hoffen das er einen weg findet. 

MfG


----------



## Excite101 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Danke


----------



## Flexsist (29. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

So Freunde der vollen Lüfter-kontrolle,

es ist so weit. Ich hab einen SpeedFan Mainboard-Kompatibilitäts Thread eröffnet und möchte euch bitten mich dabei tatkräftig zu unterstützen.
Auch den ein oder anderen PCGH-Redakteur möchte ich bitten mal ins Lager zu gehen und ein paar Mainboards zu testen wenn es die Zeit zulässt. Ihr habt hier die besten Voraussetzungen mir schnell neue Infos zu geben. 

Weitere Infos findet ihr hier. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...speedfan-mainboard-kompatibilitaetsliste.html

Ich danke allen die mir Helfen!

MfG


----------



## Kandzi (29. August 2014)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Das werd ich am WE machen.
Auf meine Hilfe kannst zählen!


----------



## Flexsist (16. September 2014)

*AW: SpeedFan 4.51 Beta 2 is online!*

*SpeedFan 4.51 Beta 2 ist online!*
​ 

Wie immer gilt, um sie loaden zu können muss man reg sein.
Wer darauf keine Lust hat schreibt mir ne PM!  

*EDIT:*

Der von mir erhoffte erweiterte Support für mein Mainboard bliebt aber leider noch aus. 

MfG


----------



## Flexsist (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: SpeedFan 4.51 Beta 2 is online!*

*SpeedFan 4.51 Beta 4 ist online!*​


----------



## Flexsist (28. November 2015)

*AW: SpeedFan 4.51 Beta 2 is online!*

_*SpeedFan 4.52 beta 4 ist online!



			This beta adds support for new hardware (including Intel Z170)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*_​


----------



## Flexsist (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: SpeedFan 4.52  ist online!*

*
Speedfan 4.52 Final ist online.



*​


----------



## Schinken (7. Oktober 2016)

Hier stand Müll. Bitte weiterscrollen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Oktober 2016)

Abe es fehlen weiterhin sehr viele Mainboards... leider

Motherboards that are known to change fan speeds: SpeedFan


----------



## Flexsist (7. Oktober 2016)

Auf diese Liste allein sollte man sich nicht verlassen. Mein Mainboard steht auch nicht auf der Liste, aber 5 Anschlüsse kann ich über 2 Regeler  in Speedfan ansteuern.
Bei SpeedFan gilt immer, testen.  Deswegen wollte ich hier ja mal meine eigene Liste (siehe Sig) machen, aber es will mich ja niemand unterstützen. :|


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es funktioniert, dann ziemlich gut

Für Anfänger aber ungeeignet, ohne ein "How-to" sehr kompliziert


----------



## Bullnados (10. Oktober 2016)

Der NCT6792D wird ja seit 4.51 voll unterstürzt, kann es aber trotzem sein, dass nicht alle Lüfter erkannt werden? Auf meinen Sabertooth hab ich 10 Stück inkl. CPU.


----------



## Flexsist (10. Oktober 2016)

Wenn nicht alle Lüfteranschlüsse vom selben Controller kommen ist das gut möglich. Ich habe auch noch Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Mainboard die über einen Zusatzcontroller angesteuert werden und daher nicht mit SpeedFan funktionieren, da es sich hier eben um einen ehr "exotischen Chip" handelt. HWInfo erkennt diesen als "Asus ROG".

Der entwickler von SpeedFan schrieb mir damals, es wäre zu riskant und nicht ganz einfach diesen Controller mit einzubinden. Dieser soll (auf meinem MB) tief in einem anderen Chip eingebettet sein.
Vielleicht hatte er aber auch nur keine Lust, weil ich kein PayPal habe und ihm nichts spenden konnte. 

Werd ich demnächst mal ändern, vielleicht schick ich ihm mal ne PaySafe Card.


----------



## Bullnados (10. Oktober 2016)

Stehst du öfter mit ihm im Kontakt? Wenn ja schlag ihn mal vor, dass er die Profildatenbank umbaut. Das größte Prolem imo ist, dass nur relativ alte Boards dort vorhanden sind und man selber keine neuen Boards anlegen kann. Wenn es leichter wird Profile hochzuladen, denke ich würde das der Beliebtheit von Speedfan sicher keinen Abbruch tun.


Bzgl. der Lüfter, das wäre schade, die Asussoftware ist nuja. Sagen wir mal rudimentär. Verstehe die Hersteller da nicht. Eine gut implementierte Lüftersteuerung per Software wäre ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal und würde sich auch prima für Marketing missbrauchen verwenden können.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Oktober 2016)

Naja, heutzutage soll ja alles gratis sein, 

schwer vorstellbar, dass das so weitergeht


----------



## Flexsist (10. Oktober 2016)

Bullnados schrieb:


> Stehst du öfter mit ihm im Kontakt?



Im Moment nicht mehr, nein. Ich hatte mich damals selbst einfach mal per Email bei ihm gemeldet und mein Problem geschildert. Er hatte auch relativ schnell geantwortet. 



Bullnados schrieb:


> Wenn ja schlag ihn mal vor, dass er die Profildatenbank umbaut. Das größte Prolem imo ist, dass nur relativ alte Boards dort vorhanden sind und man selber keine neuen Boards anlegen kann. Wenn es leichter wird Profile hochzuladen, denke ich würde das der Beliebtheit von Speedfan sicher keinen Abbruch tun.



Das kannst du auch selbst tun.  Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint oder so. Vielleicht kannst du ihm bei der gelegenheit noch dein Problem schildern. Auch die Report Funktion in SpeedFan solltest du dabei zeitnah nutzen. Eventuell verlangt er dazu noch einen Report mit HWInfo. Achja, und wenn du ihm schreibst, dann sollstest du das in englisch tun. 



Bullnados schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Lüfter, das wäre schade, die Asussoftware ist nuja. Sagen wir mal rudimentär. Verstehe die Hersteller da nicht. Eine gut implementierte Lüftersteuerung per Software wäre ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal und würde sich auch prima für Marketing missbrauchen verwenden können.



Ja, ich finde das auch sehr Schade. Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum sich in der Hinsicht einige Hersteller so quer stellen. Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum die Hersteller selbst keine besseren und vorallem schlankeren Progamme mitliefern. Wenn sie wenigstens einen modularen Aufbau der Lüftersteuerung hätten, wäre das schon 100%iger Mehrwert (Nein liebe Hersteller, nich auf den Preis bezogen. ).
Dabei fällt mir gerade was ein....aber das verrate ich nicht. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, heutzutage soll ja alles gratis sein,
> 
> schwer vorstellbar, dass das so weitergeht



Ich finde es gut das SpeedFan gratis ist. ABER. Ich nutze SpeedFan schon seit Jahren und bin nun der Meinung dass es  mal Zeit wird, für meinen Teil, den Entwickler trotz alledem mal zu entlohen für seine Arbeit.
Was ich da oben geschrieben habe war ehr scherzhaft gemeint. 
Soweit ich weiß macht er das ganze allein. Und wenn man dabei bedenkt, dass es keine Alternative dazu gibt, nicht mal kaufpflichtig, scheint wirklich gute Arbeit dahinter zustecken.
Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus das der Entwickler die Mittel und Wege hat selbst alle Mainboards zu testen. Deswegen ist er auch auf die Report Datein angewiesen.

Ich würde ja selbst gern alle Testen um meine Liste zu erweitern die sogar noch nutzerfreundlicher ist.
Dort sieht man halt sofort welcher Regler in SpeedFan welchen Anschluss auf dem Mainbord steuern kann anhand der farblichen Markierungen.
So habe ich mir das jeden falls gedacht. Macht das ganze einrichten leichter. 

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich die PCGH-Redaktion  dazu überreden könnte, mir ein Testbenchcase samt NT, SSD, OS.. und  alle (natürlich nicht auf einmal) relativ  aktuellen Mainboards mit CPU (egal welche) aus dem PCGH-Lager auszuleihen?  Und bei zukünftigen Mainboard-Tests könnten sie ja mal SpeedFan gleich mit testen.  

MfG


----------



## Bullnados (11. Oktober 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Im Moment nicht mehr, nein. Ich hatte mich damals selbst einfach mal per Email bei ihm gemeldet und mein Problem geschildert. Er hatte auch relativ schnell geantwortet.
> Das kannst du auch selbst tun.  Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint oder so. Vielleicht kannst du ihm bei der gelegenheit noch dein Problem schildern. Auch die Report Funktion in SpeedFan solltest du dabei zeitnah nutzen. Eventuell verlangt er dazu noch einen Report mit HWInfo. Achja, und wenn du ihm schreibst, dann sollstest du das in englisch tun.


Neis schon okay, wenn du keinen Kontakt hast, kann ich wirklich auch selber schreiben



Flexsist schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde das auch sehr Schade. Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum sich in der Hinsicht einige Hersteller so quer stellen. Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum die Hersteller selbst keine besseren und vorallem schlankeren Progamme mitliefern. Wenn sie wenigstens einen modularen Aufbau der Lüftersteuerung hätten, wäre das schon 100%iger Mehrwert (Nein liebe Hersteller, nich auf den Preis bezogen. ).
> Dabei fällt mir gerade was ein....aber das verrate ich nicht.


Tja die Hersteller werden nur lesen 100% Mehrwert--> 50% Aufschlaf auf den Preis.



Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das SpeedFan gratis ist. ABER. Ich nutze SpeedFan schon seit Jahren und bin nun der Meinung dass es  mal Zeit wird, für meinen Teil, den Entwickler trotz alledem mal zu entlohen für seine Arbeit.
> Was ich da oben geschrieben habe war ehr scherzhaft gemeint.
> Soweit ich weiß macht er das ganze allein. Und wenn man dabei bedenkt, dass es keine Alternative dazu gibt, nicht mal kaufpflichtig, scheint wirklich gute Arbeit dahinter zustecken.
> Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus das der Entwickler die Mittel und Wege hat selbst alle Mainboards zu testen. Deswegen ist er auch auf die Report Datein angewiesen.



Vielleicht müsste man das ganze auch einer breiten Entwicklerbasis bereit stellen z.B als OpenSource, wenn möglich. Auch seltsam, dass es keine kommerziellen Programme gibt


Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich würde ja selbst gern alle Testen um meine Liste zu erweitern die sogar noch nutzerfreundlicher ist.
> Dort sieht man halt sofort welcher Regler in SpeedFan welchen Anschluss auf dem Mainbord steuern kann anhand der farblichen Markierungen.
> So habe ich mir das jeden falls gedacht. Macht das ganze einrichten leichter.


Wenn meine Undervolting Messreihen rum sind nd meine letzten zwei Lüfter endlich mal da sind, werde ich mich an Speedfan versuchen


----------



## Flexsist (11. Oktober 2016)

Das ist echt nett von dir, danke!


----------



## Joschka20 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Speedfan 4.50 Beta veröffentlicht.*

Jub wurde Zeit danke


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2018)

*Tot geglaubte leben länger!*​ 
Hallo Freunde,

habe soeben eine Gute Nachricht erhalten und möchte diese hier auch nochmal verkünden!

SpeedFan ist nicht tot!
Ich habe habe kürzlich eine Anfrage an den Entwickler geschickt und auch prompt eine Antwort bekommen.
SpeedFan ist definitiv nicht tot. Der Entwickler wird in naher Zukunft neue Chipsätze hinzufügen um einen Support für neue Hardware zu gewährleisten.
Ihr dürft also gespannt sein. 

Stay tuned! 

MfG


----------



## INU.ID (25. Juli 2018)

Schade, bei meinem Asus P9X79 (mit 3930K) aus 2012 erkennt es weder die CPU-Temp (schwankt immer zwischen -60° und +140°), noch die Lüfter (und zwar gar keinen Lüfter). :/


----------



## Flexsist (25. Juli 2018)

Nutzt du Win10? Daran könnte es eventuell liegen. Du kannst aber auch mal eine Report (aus SpeedFan heraus(Info Reiter)) an den Entwickler senden. 

MfG


----------

